# Helper Video Basic Training



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Fundamentals of helper work, made by the United Schutzhund Club of America.

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/members/Helper%20Program/helpervideo.htm

(I didn't know if I should post it here or in the SchH section, move it if necessary)


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Man, it's times like this that I really really hate having dial-up *sigh*

Thanks for the link though! Will spend the next 4 hours downloading lol


----------

